# Painting trim/doors



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

I just bid on a job to paint bunch of trim/doors, that are now golden oak stain, to white. Can anyone recommend a good primer? Last job I did,
I used California Sure Grip and I wasn't that impressed with it. Any others? Thanks


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Coverstain hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

ditto on the coverstain


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Stix is a great alternative to hydrocarbon solvent coatings.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Aqua Lock works well. Let it dry overnight before sanding or top coating. Very little smell and sands like a white lacquer primer.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

Coverstain for me. I've used waterborne primers with success, but curing time is longer and it's worth the smell to me.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

4 hr recoat time. I just finished an interior trim package doing the same thing you're bidding.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

ddelaney said:


> I just bid on a job to paint bunch of trim/doors, that are now golden oak stain, to white. Can anyone recommend a good primer? Last job I did,
> I used California Sure Grip and I wasn't that impressed with it. Any others? Thanks


Good coat of coverstain, top coat with Pitt tech. You won't be disapointed


----------



## A&S Painting (Oct 19, 2014)

Best Primer to use is:
B-I-N® SHELLAC-BASE PRIMER
Looking for a “silver bullet” primer that covers everything unwanted? Use the one contractors keep in their vans: Rust-Oleum® Zinsser® B-I-N® Primer. As the original, shellac-base primer-sealer, nothing is better at permanently blocking stains, odors and wood knots.
Shellac-base primer-sealer
For interior and spot exterior use
Greatest stain sealer
Seals knots and sap streaks
Seals pet, smoke and musty odors
Sticks to all surfaces without sanding
Lightning fast dry - recoat in 45 minutes
http://www.rustoleum.com/~/media/Di...s/b-i-n-shellac-base-primer/ZIN_PR_BIN_L.ashx


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

A&S Painting said:


> Best Primer to use is:
> B-I-N® SHELLAC-BASE PRIMER
> Looking for a “silver bullet” primer that covers everything unwanted? Use the one contractors keep in their vans: Rust-Oleum® Zinsser® B-I-N® Primer. As the original, shellac-base primer-sealer, nothing is better at permanently blocking stains, odors and wood knots.
> Shellac-base primer-sealer
> ...


How much is their stock worth?


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

ddelaney said:


> I just bid on a job to paint bunch of trim/doors, that are now golden oak stain, to white. Can anyone recommend a good primer? Last job I did,
> I used California Sure Grip and I wasn't that impressed with it. Any others? Thanks


California doesn't make a sure grip primer. Do you mean Grip Coat?
http://www.californiapaints.com/Fin...mers--Specialty/Grip-Coat-Bonding-Primer.aspx

Zinsser does, but its a wall adhesive
//www.rustoleum.com/en/product-catalog/consumer-brands/zinsser/commercial-wallcovering-system/zinsser-plus-suregrip-heavy-duty-clear

Vogel does ,
http://www.diamondvogel.com/content/sure-grip-exterior-100-acrylic-latex-primer


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

A&S Painting said:


> Best Primer to use is:
> B-I-N® SHELLAC-BASE PRIMER
> Looking for a “silver bullet” primer that covers everything unwanted? Use the one contractors keep in their vans: Rust-Oleum® Zinsser® B-I-N® Primer. As the original, shellac-base primer-sealer, nothing is better at permanently blocking stains, odors and wood knots.
> Shellac-base primer-sealer
> ...


All of the above but does a poor job sealing knots and sap streaks.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

coverstain


----------



## tjdrake (Mar 31, 2011)

I've had some homeowners mention good results with rustoleum. I see some of you guys like it as well. Are you getting good results from the rustoleum product? I've always used Zinsser, B-I-N Primer, or some type of quality shellac-base primer-sealer. Thanks,

House Painters Jacksonville FL
Painting Contractor Jacksonville FL


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

paintball head said:


> 4 hr recoat time. I just finished an interior trim package doing the same thing you're bidding.


Just read the label on the Stix pictured and it says may be topcoated with lacquer. As in solvent borne lacquer( NC or Cab-Acrylic)?:blink:

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Just read the label on the Stix pictured and it says may be topcoated with lacquer. As in solvent borne lacquer( NC or Cab-Acrylic)?:blink: Has anyone tried this?


So does xim uma, this product is more available in my market.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

tjdrake said:


> I've had some homeowners mention good results with rustoleum. I see some of you guys like it as well. Are you getting good results from the rustoleum product? I've always used Zinsser, B-I-N Primer, or some type of quality shellac-base primer-sealer. Thanks,
> 
> House Painters Jacksonville FL
> Painting Contractor Jacksonville FL


These companies have merged. You can still get Rustoleum metal paints but would not be useful for what OP is applying to.


----------

